
Should HN get a dark theme? - pinacarlos90
HN is my primary source for tech news. I’d love to have ability to toggle dark theme, and save my eyes a little bit. What are your thoughts?
======
arthurcolle
they should enable it as a bonus feature if you have at least 100 karma.

